# Driving Impressions - Silverstars



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Somebody gave me some Silverstars and I put them in the Focus. Just a few observations now that I have driven them in different conditions:

Clear, Dry - Low Beams: Noticeable improvment in lighting quality over stock, even with oncoming traffic.
Clear, Dry - High Beams: Another noticeable improvement in quality of light.
Wet - Low Beams: With no traffic, they don't seem as good as stock. With traffic or other glare, they suck. Might as well hold a flashlight out the window. I have to drive with my foglights on to see.
Wet - High Beams: Small improvement over stock. The road surface is slightly improved, but the sides of the road are really illuminated well.

That's my preliminary analysis. I'll have to see how they do in winter. If I drive more in the rain and they continue to suck, I'll probably take them out and get some 80W Hella Yellow Stars.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I have a couple of friends you switched out their bulbs in the cars to HID's or something. After a couple of months with the lights, the the lens in the headlight was damaged from the heat of the bulbs. You know what you're doing, but if someone doesn't... it's something to think about.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

These aren't those lights. These are just new H4 BULBS, same wattage as stock, but with a different colour temperature. I know enough about lights to know not to do what they did.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Cool, I don't though. So I'll just edit that post nice and tiny.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i have silverstar h4's. I like the color, not too blue and ricy. I think that in the city under street lights you don't get the same visible light patch on the ground as i had with stock sealed beams, but out of the city where headlights matter more i think the throw is good. REMEMBER silverstars are just higher color temp and not any different wattage.


----------



## mwenn1 (Oct 25, 2003)

I have had the silverstars in my 99 Max for a few months now and I like them alot, I am getting ready to change my bumper lights to the new silverstars that came out and I thinkt hey even have fogs as well. I think that they do give off a better light than the stock bulbs.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I used the silverstars for a couple months and took them off. They do look nice and appear to be brighter, but they suck big time driving in the rain at night as do most xenon bulbs. I now have a set of sylvania xtravisions these bulbs are awesome . They are yellow like the stockers but much brighter, and you can actually see the road at night when driving under wet or dry conditions...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I have noticed that about bluish lights... they don't seem to spread as much as yellows? how much are those xtravisions?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Walmart has the 2 pk. Sylvania Xtravision bulbs for $17.97. I love that place....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmm... comes out to $20 imported... I think... thanks!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I love mine. I have the silverstar Piaa ION h3 combo, and I'm pretty happy with the look they give on the road.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a reason that fog lamps have amber colored bulbs.
Just get some accessory lights for the rain and your fine. 

Seth


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

After reading this thread, I am now more confused as to the lighting I should get than I was.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Like i said xenon white bulbs look cool and all, but if your more concerned about having better night vision in foul weather rain/fog etc. I suggest the xtravision bulbs...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
Short lighting rules for B14's.
Best ouput on the cheap. Silverstars for the OEM 9004 housings.
You want better lighting, you have to get external accessory lights. For fog get amber beam fog lights. Preferably with a horizontal cutoff so there is no wasted light.
You want more distance, get a driving light.
You want the best street driving night vision: convert your headlamp housings to hold an HID projector bulb and ballast.
Thats it.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *There's a reason that fog lamps have amber colored bulbs.
> Just get some accessory lights for the rain and your fine.
> 
> Seth *


I'm probably going to get Hella Micros like you have and make a custom housing for them out of the old fog light housing.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I should be a Hella PR guy, no?
I've had nothing but praise for them.
The best part about them is that they are so small and look OEM anyway that there is a ton that you can do with them custom-wise. Just remember keep them as far apart as possible.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *I should be a Hella PR guy, no?
> I've had nothing but praise for them.
> The best part about them is that they are so small and look OEM anyway that there is a ton that you can do with them custom-wise. Just remember keep them as far apart as possible.
> 
> Seth *



You're pretty much preaching to the choir though! In TSD and Stage rally. Hella is usually the first choice.


----------

